# HELP! Wedding photos gone missing... NIKON D3100



## Tbark24 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was at a wedding yesterday taking pictures for my girlfriends family with her camera.

when I went to preview them I could only see 5-20 photos of the ones I had taken.
What can I do to get them back?
any help would be great!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2013)

Search the forum for 'recovery'.... there's hundreds of threads about how to recover lost images from a memory card.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 6, 2013)

my P&S stores photos on the cameras limited memory AND the memory card.
So you may have to check more than one place for them, assuming they are all there.


----------



## KmH (Oct 6, 2013)

The D3100 does not have an on-board memory, and only stores images on the memory card.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 6, 2013)

oops ... I brain didn't read 3100 .. my fault  duh


----------



## Tbark24 (Oct 6, 2013)

I completely understand there are topics like this around but I haven't seen one to this extent.
My girlfriend and I took a few pictures, and they showed up, then when we took more it only showed the most recent ones, these being between 5-15 photos each time.
now the 5 photos that were still viable are no longer visible as of 5 minutes ago.

will this be a simple restore project or is there something wrong with the sd card or camera?


----------



## Tbark24 (Oct 6, 2013)

Right. It was as you guys said.
It was a simple photo restore thing. There all back and the worrying can finish.
thanks for the advice,
I'm sure I will be back around asking for advice on angles and locations for shoots.

the sd card is on it's way to the bin.


----------



## Tbark24 (Oct 6, 2013)

Right. 
We know they are there, but the software wants us to pay 40 quid to have the privilege to get our pictures back after finding them...

is is there any free software that we can use? And help would be lovely!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2013)

Tbark24 said:


> Right.
> We know they are there, but the software wants us to pay 40 quid to have the privilege to get our pictures back after finding them...
> 
> is is there any free software that we can use? And help would be lovely!



Actually, they want you to pay for their work in developing the software.

You can try searching for "Free photo recovery software" using any of the search engines.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2013)

Try MjM first.


----------



## JcharlesBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

1 week ago, I have used free edition of Remo Recover software, to get back missing photos and it worked as per my satisfaction. You can try it, it will help you.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

Tbark24 said:


> I was at a wedding yesterday taking pictures for my girlfriends family with her camera.
> 
> when I went to preview them I could only see 5-20 photos of the ones I had taken.
> What can I do to get them back?
> any help would be great!




The photographer the couple hired probably deleted them from your camera.  You should be ashamed you took a camera to a wedding and you should worry he doesn't sue you because you stole his imaginary claims to owning what your eyes see and want to capture for yourself.


----------



## michael007 (Sep 27, 2017)

Tbark24 said:


> Right.
> We know they are there, but the software wants us to pay 40 quid to have the privilege to get our pictures back after finding them...
> 
> is is there any free software that we can use? And help would be lovely!



In fact, I have tried several free data recovery tools. But they can only retrieve a part of the missing files, and some can not restore the video files. If you just accidentally deleted a few pictures, choosing a free data recovery tool might be a good choice.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 28, 2017)

michael007 said:


> Tbark24 said:
> 
> 
> > Right.
> ...


And yet another old thread was forced to be risen from the realm of the dead


----------

